# John Force racing



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Just a heads up for collectors, Castrol will be leaving AFTER the 2014 season.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*force*

what will it be then chevron oil kendell, penzoil, quaker state.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

honda27 said:


> what will it be then chevron oil kendell, penzoil, quaker state.


Depends 

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't forget Virgin Olive Oil, Canola, Peanut and Sesame Oil! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Marty said:


> Depends
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH




You mean like the "adult diaper" depends?? :tongue:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You mean like the "adult diaper" depends?? :tongue:


Maybe 

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## njbumper (Jul 13, 2013)

*John force*

I heard SUNTAN OIL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Ky???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You mean like the "adult diaper" depends?? :tongue:


Try...."Auto World".... ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't look now,
but,
Ford has dropped John Force.

as a matter of fact Ford has dropped ALL drag racing sponsorships!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Ford is also dropping up out the V8Supercar series in the next couple of years down here?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe he can get Oldsmobile back...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I think when Ford and Castrol exit the end of 2014 Force will Retire


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

kiwidave said:


> Ford is also dropping up out the V8Supercar series in the next couple of years down here?


Really? Who will the Holden fans fight with then?


----------

